# Has any one done Hwy 74?



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Has any one done the 74 from Lake Elsinore to Laguna Niguel? Or at least driven through it? How is that ride for bikers? Safe? Exteremly tough? I plan to do it one way from north to south.

Also, is PCH pretty safe from Dana Point to Huntington Beach? Going from south to north this time.

-Thanks!


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

RoundisAshape said:


> Has any one done the 74 from Lake Elsinore to Laguna Niguel? Or at least driven through it? How is that ride for bikers? Safe? Exteremly tough? I plan to do it one way from north to south.
> 
> Also, is PCH pretty safe from Dana Point to Huntington Beach? Going from south to north this time.
> 
> -Thanks!


Driving 74 (Ortega Highway) from Elsinore to San Juan Capistrano is crazy enough. I wouldn't ride it for a bagfull of money. It has little to no shoulder, lots of curves, and drivers who treat it like the Autobahn. Then again, I haven't been on it for at least 7-8 years. Maybe they've improved it, but I doubt it.

PCH from Dana to HB isn't too bad. Things get a little tight going through Laguna, especially in the summer, but other than that it's no problem. However, unless you leave early or just get lucky, you'll probably be fighting a headwind on the way north.

good luck and have fun.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Please make sure your affairs are in order, up your life insurance and wear ID so they know who to call. 

I ride lots of mountain roads and there are certainly parts of the 74 that would be safe, but they don't outweigh the other portions and the very high traffic volume.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Deadly road*

Plenty of people get killed in cars let alone motorcycles. Not a good idea for a bicycle.


----------



## RoundisAshape (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, thats good info. Won't think about the 74 anymore.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

use to be a reckless driver up there with my sport tuned car... fun but man it was dangerous because some of the turns get really tight where only two cars can barely fit. Ill never do that again. I think traffic has been getting heavier since a lot of people work in OC and commute back to riverside and san bernadino county (cause the 91 sucks).


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i would rail on it on my hayabusa a couple of years ago but it is absolutely *NO* place for a bicycle.


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw in the paper that there was a head-on with a fatality last weekend.


----------

